# Cologne



## cravat (Feb 8, 2009)

This is sort of a bridge item, which can belong in grooming or here, so I couldn't decide which is the better place. If a moderator thinks it is better in grooming, please feel free to move it.

So, on to the issue. What is the trad ideal when it comes to cologne? Is there a scent that people especially go for? Something tells me that it is the ideal might be a total shunning of cologne. I wear none, because I find the scents personally annoying, and I suppose others could too. 

So what are people's ideas about this? Bay rum, Polo, none?


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

The ancient Greek ideal was *all things in moderation.*

I am partial to RL Polo aftershave; mrs hbs likes it a lot.

Last summer I inherited a treasure trove of various scents from our son's godmother's late father--aftershave and cologne by Tabac, Davidoff, and others...I use them some, but the classic ideal applies, much as it does with clothing...moderation.

I want me to be remembered--not my aftershave.

hbs


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

I pretty much stick to the English barbershop classics - Penhaligon's (e.g. English Fern, Blenheim Bouquet, Castile, Endymion, Elixir, Douro), Trumpers (e.g. Limes, Sandalwood, Ajaccio Violets), Taylor of Old Bond Street (e.g. Sandalwood, Mr. Taylors, Shaving Shop, No. 74 Victorian Limes, St. James, and Eton College), Truefitt & Hill (e.g 1805, Trafalgar, and West Indian Limes) and Floris (e.g. No. 89 and Santal).


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

Try searching. There are a number of threads discussing cologne, trad and otherwise. 

Personally, I like Creed Original Vetiver and Himalaya.


----------



## Threadman1891 (Aug 17, 2008)

Caswell Massey is the oldest chemists/perfumers in America... Since 1752.
I like Number Six cologne. They claim it was worn by George Wasington. Jockey Club is another nice fragrance. Worn by John F. Kennedy. And the Almond Soap was worn by Dwight Eisenhower. I like the Almond Shaving Creme personally.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Love scents and have worn them since the age of twelve. Old Spice must be the universal default American scent. Canoe served through my school years. Currently, I prefer scents by season. Winter months are for MPG's Santal Noble. Summer is Creed's GIT. Spring and early fall require Creed's OV.

George Washington supposedly wore scents. The story goes that among them was included Caswell Masey's Tricorn. (Be certain that nothing about either the scent or the company brand is in any way original.) But my justification for the traditional role for fine men's scent is, if it was good enough for George, it's good enough for me.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Any of the Royall scents would fall into this category, IMO.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I think I like the idea of cologne more than cologne itself. That said, I have some Penhaligon's Quercus that I really do like...I just don't find reason to wear it that often.

I also was seriously impressed by the sample of BB New York Gentlemen I smelled. You wouldn't expect a scent from a clothier to be all that great, but I liked it.

I'll get some when my Quercus runs out in 2026 .

Danny


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Anything musk screams trad to me.


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

I am partial to Creed's Green Irish Tweed. It is the most amazing scent. It was designed for Cary Grant and is Prince Charles' favorite as well.

Not to mention the fact that I always get compliments on it.

When I was getting a new bottle this past fall I was debating purchasing a different cologne. However, the saleswoman at the small perfumer I went to told me that she and her colleagues consider Green Irish Tweed the "sexy man scent" so after this comment it was hard to consider every getting anything else


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline (Dec 8, 2008)

Whatever the fragrance, its essences should be 100% natural. If someone still makes an all-natural Bay Rum, then that is probably the most _trad_ fragrance of all. Personally, I just put a drop of Geranium essence on the lining of one shoe, and three drops of Lavender on the other. The Scots-Irish I'm around all day have very sensitive noses, and that's about all the fragrance they can tolerate.

Artificial fragrances give a lot of people fits. Many are allergic, and many more are sensitive. Wearing colognes, even pricey ones like Bijan, gives me arthritic symptoms. If someone in the locker room applies 'body spray' while I'm in there breathing, my joints swell up within minutes. Same with Azzaro's 'Pure Lavender' cologne.

Wearing cologne can make you extremely unwelcome in a lot of offices. People can run the whole gamut of allergy symptoms because of someone's perfume. Be careful, and seek out the few makers who still use all-natural essences.

I used to love Guerlain's 'Vetiver', until price pressures forced them to use artificial essences (please correct, if I'm wrong). Balmain, I think, used to make something with Lemongrass that was fantastic.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

cycliste1 said:


> I am partial to Creed's Green Irish Tweed. It is the most amazing scent. It was designed for Cary Grant and is Prince Charles' favorite as well.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that I always get compliments on it.
> 
> When I was getting a new bottle this past fall I was debating purchasing a different cologne. However, the saleswoman at the small perfumer I went to told me that she and her colleagues consider Green Irish Tweed the "sexy man scent" so after this comment it was hard to consider every getting anything else


Cary Grant wore Acqua di Parma.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

English Leather...or nothing at all 

Brian


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

GIT was created for Grant though.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Danny said:


> I also was seriously impressed by the sample of BB New York Gentlemen I smelled. You wouldn't expect a scent from a clothier to be all that great, but I liked it.
> 
> I'll get some when my Quercus runs out in 2026 .
> 
> Danny


BB New York is a great scent...actually, besides New York, I also own their 1818 and Country Club, which are both very well done "classic" type scents. BB has been successful with its approach to cologne.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Memphis88 said:


> GIT was created for Grant though.


Courtesy reviewer MichaelDella on Basenotes -

"Based on research, Green Irish Tweed was initially created for King Alfonso XIII of Spain. He reigned from 1886 to 1931. He died in 1941 in Rome, Italy. In 1942, Green Irish Tweed was launched in Paris, France and in 1985 was released worldwide. It's been rumored that Green Irish Tweed was created for actor Cary Grant, who Sélection Verte was actually created for, not to say that the actor didn't wear the fragrance, but he died in 1986 at the age of 82, 1 year after Green Irish Tweed was originally created and released, or to the average Creed fan's knowledge was."

To those who prefer scents from natural essences, Creed still uses them. But you pay for that.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*Try Burberry*

Found myself really enjoying Burberry lately. It has a mellow tobacco smell with just a hint of cherry. Many compliments on it from the fairer sex (my wife among others). She thought it very masculine but in a mature way.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Doesn't Burberry offer several scents? I have two; Burberry Brit and...oh no, I can't think of the other name right now o). Which Burberry scent do you use?


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Beefeater said:


> Found myself really enjoying Burberry lately. It has a mellow tobacco smell with just a hint of cherry. Many compliments on it from the fairer sex (my wife among others). She thought it very masculine but in a mature way.


This has got to be Burberry London....that cherry is a port note, gives the fragrance a nice subtle booziness. Good stuff.

For being a mainstream designer fragrance house, Burberry has put out some very good products. Besides London, Brit is a nice powderery rose that is very traditional and Touch is a lavender-based white musk that is well done. The only men's Burberry that I was disappointed in was the recent The Beat, which I found to be somewhat generic and cloying. The Beat aside, Burberry has done a good job in keeping a traditional focus and steering away from the oh-so-common marine and aquatic fragrances that dominate the marketplace.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Burberry London: That's the stuff I use. I wouldn't know where to look for a replacement.


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

On Green Irish Tweed being the sexy man scent: It sure better be for $220 dollars.
Although I do rather like my sample size bottles...
Silver Mountain Water and Virgin Island water are both good scents for spring and summer respectively.


----------



## shirtguy (Oct 12, 2006)

MUSC RAVAGOUR by fredrik malle sold exclusively by barneys


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

For those more budget-oriented but still interested in good quality, traditional style fragrances, you can't go wrong with Crabtree & Evelyn, whether Sandalwood, Sienna, Nomad, or West Indian Limes. (Stay away from Uncharted, C&E's attempt at a more modern style aquatic/fruit.)

And if you need REALLY budget-oriented barbershop style tradliness, break out the Pinaud Clubman....my faves from Pinaud are the Bay Rum, the standard Clubman, the Vanilla Clubman, and the Citrus Musk. Barbershop in a bottle.

Finally, it is worth mentioning that Ralph Lauren redid their iconic green Polo recently, subtitling it "Modern Reserve". To this nose, it is a much more wearable fragrance than the overpowering and dated original.


----------



## Palmer_Woodrow (May 24, 2007)

It is important when selecting a cologne which works with your body chemistry. You should also find one which the woman in your life likes.

That being said, I wear Eau Sauvage or Royall Bay Rhum. Both work well with me and with my Old Spice Original Scent deodorant and Gillette Barber Shop Clean shaving cream.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Palmer_Woodrow said:


> It is important when selecting a cologne which works with your body chemistry. You should also find one which the woman in your life likes.


The perception of scent is a mysterious thing. As you stated, body chemistry makes scent smell differently on each of us. Equally interesting is that each of us experience scents very differently. Many of us may be "blind" to one or another individual scent notes in a fine scent, and therefore the scent literally does smell very different to different people. Mood also affects how one experiences scent, as do climate and ambient aromas. I.e., some scents are better suited for dining than others.

Of all the many scents I've used over the last 50+ years, Creed's Green Irish Tweed (GIT) seems to be most favored by women. That doesn't necessarily mean you'll have a crowd of ladies chasing you down the street, (Could be a great visual for an ad!) but I've met none who dislike it, and many who like it very much.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

CM Wolff said:


> This has got to be Burberry London....that cherry is a port note, gives the fragrance a nice subtle booziness. Good stuff.


That's it!


----------



## kkollwitz (Oct 31, 2005)

My glorious wife is content if I just smell clean. She's never suggested or bought me any Cologne water. I'd say the same about her, I prefer her basic smell....mmmmm. Heaven.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

CM Wolff said:


> This has got to be Burberry London....that cherry is a port note, gives the fragrance a nice subtle booziness. Good stuff....


Thanks for the ID. May have to give that scent a test run in the old eagles nest... Say wot!


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

I wear Brooks Brothers, Polo Blue and few English colognes (Taylors Eton College, and two I can't remember).

BB and Polo Blue are my favourites.


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

Mannix said:


> Cary Grant wore Acqua di Parma.


Guess he had more than one favorite, or marketers would like us to believe so!

I once smelled Acqua di Parma. My impression was that it was kind of old mannish and over-powering


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

Clay J said:


> On Green Irish Tweed being the sexy man scent: It sure better be for $220 dollars.
> Although I do rather like my sample size bottles...
> Silver Mountain Water and Virgin Island water are both good scents for spring and summer respectively.


Agreed. The sample size bottles are the best. Especially for travel. I would hate to break the big bottle. And it was painful to buy it knowing that I had just spent so much on something ephemeral. Definitely a pre-recession early fall purchase.

I am looking forward to sampling Burberry London!


----------



## heimskringla (Nov 2, 2008)

I wear Acqua di Gio by Armani or Polo Black sometimes. Brooks Brothers has a fragrance or two that I might like to try.

And there are some nice ones by Floris I don't buy often.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm not a cologne guy, but when freshening up for an evening out, I often use a touch of Truefitt & Hill West Indian Limes. Lovely, understated scent.


----------



## TheGunther (Nov 7, 2008)

heimskringla said:


> I wear *Acqua di Gio by Armani or Polo*
> *Black* sometimes. Brooks Brothers has a fragrance or two that I might like to try.
> 
> And there are some nice ones by Floris I don't buy often.


I wear the same. I also have Burberry (original?), claiborne sport, Usher, Kenneth Cole Black. I like to rotate colognes regularly so as not to be tied to a certain scent. If it would be plausible to have 365 colognes I would. I am what you might call a cologne whore.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a stash of Old Spice cologne and after shave from the mid-1960s. The stuff smells grand! I'll probably use it most days until it's all gone.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

I wear cologne mostly for my own personal enjoyment (gives me confidence just like wearing the right clothes), so I generally feel free to wear what I like, as opposed to what others may like. That is, 99% of the time, people are not close enough to perceive the fragrance, so personal preference is #1 for me. 

With all that said, if I really am totally vain and am out seeking positive attention, I find that nothing does the trick like Green Irish Tweed, Silver Mountain Water, Endymion, or Geir. In all honesty, some of the English shaveshop classics I mentioned earlier that I enjoy are not high on my wife's list. Blenheim Bouquet in particular, as accomplished and historic a scent as it is (I mean can Churchhill be wrong?!), is really the anti-romance scent - it earns its stripes as the consummate boardroom frag instead.

As a side note, the best fragrance purchase I've made in the last year or two (and I am a frag collector in an over-the-top kind of way) is Penhaligon's newest, Elixir. Marketed as a tribute/sequel to Hammam Bouquet (which I do not wear well), it is really an intoxicating scent, worth seeking out to sample if you have the chance. Was created by Olivia Giacobetti, who is responsible for many of the great L'Artisan scents.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Mannix said:


> Cary Grant wore Acqua di Parma.


That is going on my wish list right now.


----------



## Pappa (Dec 2, 2007)

My Trad Cologne is 4711!!!

Fits all trad folks


----------



## fairway (Sep 23, 2006)

My trad is GIT, but have picked up another that did well at the store: Millesime by Creed.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

fairway said:


> My trad is GIT, but have picked up another that did well at the store: Millesime by Creed.


 
Sorry to be a PIA, but I believe all Creed scents are millesime. I think the term refers either to the degree of concentration of essential oils, or to it having been concocted of essential oils rather than synthetic scents. Can't recall which.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*Tommy B.*

Though I don't care too much for Tommy Bahama's clothes and find the pricing sometimes obscene, I do like the cologne with the spicy aromatics and wood notes (in the brown bottle). Bought a bottle whilst lurking for some linen pants. Impulse buying at its best (or worst). Though not a "clean" scent by any definition, I think it works well with Spring approaching, a good transition scent.


----------



## MOET49 (Dec 8, 2008)

Each person has his own taste--also his own weird body chemistry. Some scents that are pleasing on others smell like turpentine on me. I like the original kenzo in the odd, slanted blue bottle.
I usually apply the scent behind the knee on on the socks at the top so that there is a pleasnat, gentle wafting of fragrance all day


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't wear a lot of cologne and scents but when I do:

cheap: Bay Rum by Gabels, really an aftershave, but I just love the scent.

expensive: Corso Como -- kind of Sandalwood-y.


----------



## Shvitzer (Jul 2, 2009)

I really like Royall Bay Rhum, but I find that the scent fades very quickly (and not to a nice subtle scent, but completely away). I don't think it's just a bad batch because this has happened with different bottles. Has anyone else had that problem? 

- Shvitzer (and yes, I do...which is why a nice cologne is helpful!) :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## wannaB1L (Jul 30, 2006)

I use bay rum. It has a natural and light scent that does not make me smell like a limp-wristed feminine dood.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

When I wear cologne -- which isn't that often -- I use Ralph Lauren Polo in the dark green bottle (seriously, I do)...Old habits die hard.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I really like the stuff strictly for nostalgia, when I was a boy I bathed in it, nearly every popular brand, as well as the barber shop stuff, and now smelling Clubman, or Polo Sport etc etc etc brings back a flood of memories, the fun times, the girls etc etc. Like Proust and those cookies.

Don't wear it anymore though, for one I'm cheap, plus it reeks of effort, something I try an avoid. Maybe it's rection from overdoing it way back when.

I swear though, a trip through the cologne counter at a dept store and I'm lost for hours reminiscing.


----------



## RipRoar (Jan 8, 2008)

As mentioned, each person's body chemistry and natural oils mean scents wear uniquely, but... 

Green Irish Tweed is just killer on everyone; a true classic that you will pay dearly to own. I also really like Terre D'Hermes - and so do the ladies in my life. Found lots of places, and not too pricey. My latest find is the Brooks Brothers Country Club: a very nice all scent all 'round. BB hires some real pros to develop their colognes. Currently on sale at BB outlet stores, call one for pricing.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Shvitzer said:


> I really like Royall Bay Rhum, but I find that the scent fades very quickly (and not to a nice subtle scent, but completely away). I don't think it's just a bad batch because this has happened with different bottles. Has anyone else had that problem?
> 
> - Shvitzer (and yes, I do...which is why a nice cologne is helpful!) :icon_smile_wink:


That is just the nature of bay rum....it is meant is a quick pick-me-upper...its composition just doesn't allow it to hang around very long. There are bay rums that you can measure their longevity in minutes and anyone should be pretty happy with a bay rum that lasts for an hour or two. If you do a search on the traditional cologne/shave forums like Badger & Blade or Shavemyface, I guarantee you the question you asked or the related "are there any long lasting bay rums" is the most frequently discussed topic of all time.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm a Polo Black fan. I've been wearing it since high school (relative to my life, it's a long time) and have received more compliments from wearing it than anything else, clothes included.

Very light application is the key.


----------



## Shvitzer (Jul 2, 2009)

CM Wolff said:


> That is just the nature of bay rum....it is meant is a quick pick-me-upper...its composition just doesn't allow it to hang around very long. There are bay rums that you can measure their longevity in minutes and anyone should be pretty happy with a bay rum that lasts for an hour or two. If you do a search on the traditional cologne/shave forums like Badger & Blade or Shavemyface, I guarantee you the question you asked or the related "are there any long lasting bay rums" is the most frequently discussed topic of all time.


Interesting...thanks, CM. Learn something new every day!


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

I'm partial to a mixture of 90 weight gear oil and stale pipe smoke :icon_smile_wink:

Scott


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

1., Yes, Royall line of scents can be shortlived. I have an 8 ounce bottle of the Lymes I'll sell. I used it once and it did not last more than 3 hours on me. $30.00 shipped CONUS (retail is $55).

2. I wear Creed Millisime Imperial, the one that used to be in the gold bottle. If you want to get a deal on Creed, Allshewants on Ebay or Fragrancenet.com are reputable sites. I am on Basenotes.net so I have read all the threads.

3. Musc Ravageur by Frederick Malle is a good one. Very animalistic for a musk. One of those that you love or hate.

4. I get compliments on two: Red Vetyver by Montale of Paris, and L'air du Desert Morocain by Andy Tauer. Red Vetyver is said to be a clone of Terre d'hermes, but I get grapefruit and pink peppercorns. 

5. Eau des Iles by Maitre d' Parfumer Gantier is a great coffee/hazelnut scent, great for fall/winter. Piper Nigrum by Lorenzo Villoresi is a great black pepper scent.

6. Frankincense and Myrrh and also Cuba by Czech and Speake are really good. Cuba is a rum/tobacco sort of scent, really reminds you of a night club in Havana cause it has a mint note at the top


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Another vote for GIT - it's so expensive, I'm sure not to over-use it!


----------



## Zhivago79 (Dec 17, 2007)

My go-to scent is Creed's Bois du Portugal. I like Green Irish Tweed as well, but I prefer Bois du Portugal for its more masculine scent and better sillage and longetivity. The violet florals from GIT are pleasant and makes for a great scent around the office, but I've gotten more compliments from the fairer sex when wearing BdP.

They're both great scents insofar as stylish/trad celebrities are concerned: Cary Grant wore GIT, while Frank Sinatra and Paul Newman wore BdP. 

I'm also a big fan of vetiver scents, but I'm finding Creed's Vetiver and Original Vetiver come up lacking -- they're more soapy than herbal. Frederic Malle's Vetiver Extraordinaire is my favorite vetiver at the moment, but it's almost intimidating in strength -- it's not offensive, but it's a potent vetiver scent that reminds me of an autumn walk down a tree-lined craggy cobblestone street in the Scottish highlands, if you get my meaning.

Of course, when I'm just looking to get out the door, I have a bottle of RL Polo (original green) handy. But if I could only have one cologne, it would have to be Bois du Portugal.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

CM Wolff said:


> BB New York is a great scent...actually, besides New York, I also own their 1818 and Country Club, which are both very well done "classic" type scents. BB has been successful with its approach to cologne.


BB 346 was a personal favorite until discontinued many years ago - story of my life.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Naval Gent said:


> I'm partial to a mixture of 90 weight gear oil and stale pipe smoke :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Scott


The rest of us just spend $75 to replicate that very smell... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## rorty (Sep 9, 2008)

The ubiquitous '60's fraternity scene scent at UCLA was Canoe.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

rorty said:


> The ubiquitous '60's fraternity scene scent at UCLA was Canoe.


I've been wearing Canoe lately. I work out at noon usually and anything heavier is distracting.


----------



## Oviatt (Jan 29, 2007)

Guerlain's Habit Rouge, Heritage and Vetiver are all great, classic scents!


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

CM Wolff said:


> I pretty much stick to the English barbershop classics - Penhaligon's (e.g. English Fern, Blenheim Bouquet, Castile, Endymion, Elixir, Douro), Trumpers (e.g. Limes, Sandalwood, Ajaccio Violets), Taylor of Old Bond Street (e.g. Sandalwood, Mr. Taylors, Shaving Shop, No. 74 Victorian Limes, St. James, and Eton College), Truefitt & Hill (e.g 1805, Trafalgar, and West Indian Limes) and Floris (e.g. No. 89 and Santal).


+1 on that. Doesn't get any more trad than those. Generally favoring the single note varieties.

Tom


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Threadman1891 said:


> Caswell Massey is the oldest chemists/perfumers in America... Since 1752.
> I like Number Six cologne. They claim it was worn by George Wasington. Jockey Club is another nice fragrance. Worn by John F. Kennedy. And the Almond Soap was worn by Dwight Eisenhower. I like the Almond Shaving Creme personally.


I'll second Jockey Club. Nice scent.


----------



## altan321 (May 10, 2009)

*Angelmen/Speyside*

At the risk of losing all trad cred, the wife likes Angelmen on me. Have gotten compliments from the fair sex while wearing it.

It has a coffee+ chocolate smell. Last year Thierry Mugler did a Coffee limited edition of it.

This year Mugler put out a malt limited edition, still available now, which does indeed smell a bit like one is wearing a good Speyside.


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

Acqua di Parma is my go to scent...
Though there seems to be a line of bottles on my sink of Trumpers Lime, Portugal, & Bay Rum and Dr Harris Pink After Shave...


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

Aqua Velva or Dominica Bay Rum. Aftershave only, no cologne.


----------



## EAP (Jan 19, 2007)

Acqua di Parma for spring/summer humid weather, and Bois du Portugal for fall/winter. However, my wife goes nuts over Gendarme.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoppe's no.9


----------



## Lancette (Apr 29, 2009)

Eau Sauvage


----------



## MDunle3199 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Caswell Massey*

I just stumbled across them and ordered a sample basket to try. I've been avoiding cologne lately but may get back into it.



Threadman1891 said:


> Caswell Massey is the oldest chemists/perfumers in America... Since 1752.
> I like Number Six cologne. They claim it was worn by George Wasington. Jockey Club is another nice fragrance. Worn by John F. Kennedy. And the Almond Soap was worn by Dwight Eisenhower. I like the Almond Shaving Creme personally.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

altan321 said:


> At the risk of losing all trad cred, the wife likes Angelmen on me. Have gotten compliments from the fair sex while wearing it.
> 
> It has a coffee+ chocolate smell. Last year Thierry Mugler did a Coffee limited edition of it.
> 
> This year Mugler put out a malt limited edition, still available now, which does indeed smell a bit like one is wearing a good Speyside.


I've had trouble wearing Angel, the burnt caramel and tar notes just don't sit right on me. I have recently found a similarly sweet gourmand that is a little more wearable for me - Fresh's Cannabis Santal. Highly recommend it (bought it at a Fresh store in Las Vegas but some Sephoras carry it in their skincare section.)


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

I OCCASIONALLY use the little bottle BB Grey flannel they gave me once at the store. I worry about the chemistry in it, and how it might seep through skin. Also I don't want to get on other peoples' nerves, since I am around lots of colleagues and students every day.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

My favorite is Polo Sport. Definitely a classic. Very Fresh


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Orsini said:


> That is going on my wish list right now.


I have been wearing Acqu Di Parma for the past eight months evocative, warm and distinguished.

Highly recommended, IMHO it is the most stylish scent I have ever worn.

Aside from that Eau Sauvage which is a classic unto its self.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

memphislawyer said:


> 1., Yes, Royall line of scents can be shortlived. I have an 8 ounce bottle of the Lymes I'll sell. I used it once and it did not last more than 3 hours on me. $30.00 shipped CONUS (retail is $55).
> 
> 2. I wear Creed Millisime Imperial, the one that used to be in the gold bottle. If you want to get a deal on Creed, Allshewants on Ebay or Fragrancenet.com are reputable sites. I am on Basenotes.net so I have read all the threads.
> 
> ...


And I thought I was obsessed with scent, you, sir, are a connoisseur! I learned a lot from Basenotes, great site. MPG's Eau des Iles is a wonderful scent as are many others you mention among those I've sampled. I am currently on a three-scent rotation by season, and MPG's Santal Noble is my cold weather scent. It's a beautiful thing. Unforgettable.


----------

